# Thermaltake Blue Orb II



## W1zzard (Sep 19, 2005)

Thermaltake has recently released the Golden Orb II. Now they have the Blue Orb II. This cooler is a good deal bigger than its golden brother, which results in seriously improved cooling performance. Also the fan seems to have been improved - cools better, but not much louder.

*Show full review*


----------



## Spinal C (Sep 21, 2005)

that thing looks like a zalman lol


----------



## djbbenn (Sep 21, 2005)

Just my thoughts, the thing is huge too. 

-Dan


----------



## m.mondriaan (Nov 10, 2005)

Will it fit a Asus socket 939 A8N-sli_premium board?


----------



## Thermopylae_480 (Nov 10, 2005)

Hmm.  I'd be concerned with your PCI-E x16 slot there.  With a Vid card in place they may be a little close.  Perhaps you should measure first?  I think it may be fine?


----------



## gameseed (May 27, 2007)

*Do I need to buy thermalpaste?*

Does anybody think the blue orb II will fit this motherboard?

Intel BLKDG965OTMKR LGA 775 Intel G965 Express Micro ATX Intel Motherboard

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.asp?item=N82E16813121086


----------



## Majeswticadam (Mar 14, 2010)

*Blue Orb II ....*

*Well guys speaking from experiance and being a very happy user of the Blue Orb as i speak i cant tell you it is a very impressive cooler*


----------



## HammerON (Mar 14, 2010)

I had issues with my Blue Orb several years ago on an ASUS 939 motherboard (can't remember which board). The Orb wouldn't work without some modding to the fins because of the ram. Wasn't tall ram either....


----------



## aCid888* (Mar 14, 2010)

Its a good job this thread is only *5 years old.* :shadedshu


----------

